# OHSS Symptoms gone - any chance of BFP?



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi

I am currently 4dp3dt and have been suffering with mild OHSS Symptoms.  Having regular bloods done due to lots of follies.  I have been feeling pretty rotten (having to sleep sitting up due to the pressure, lots of bloating, pain, nausea, diorreah etc) However I got up yesterday and felt completely better.  Was like the last week hadnt happened!  Of course its good to feel better but now Im convinced it hasnt worked as everything Ive read says it would get worse not better with a BFP.

Does anyone have a success story of a BFP after OHSS is cleared up?  Just needing some reassurance on this horrible wait!!!!!

Thank you in advance
Helly
x


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Helly, good luck with this cycle, there was a girl on the Barts Hospital thread that had server OHSS and was taken into hospital and she still got her bfp so don't give up hope!! good luck xox


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Ah thank you for replying thats really helped!!!

And great news for the lady with the BFP!  

Thanks again
x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi

On my second ifv I was over stimmed again and had mild ohss, this did ease during the 2ww and I was convinced it would be a bfn. I went on to have a bfp and was initially pg with twins. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you for that Mal and Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!!  it really does help to hear of other successes!

Feeling very crampy now which I know can go both ways, drives you crazy this 2ww malarky


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you hun    Love your pic on your ticker, very cute!

The 2ww is awful, try not to go too mad      Good luck xx


----------

